# How to unmount partitions using root privilege in Ubuntu 10.10?



## nisargshah95 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi, I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed on my PC. I want to unmount an NTFS partition using 'Disk Utility'. But when I click on the 'Unmount Volume' option, I receive an error which says -
"An error occurred while performing an operation on "17 GB Filesystem" (Partition 5 of Partition 2 of ATA SAMSUNG HD080HJ): The operation failed."​     When I clicked on 'Details', it shows -
"Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
umount: only root can unmount UUID=8A8AC0518AC03C07 from /nisarg" [Where nisarg is the mount point of the volume]​     So please help me!

Thanks in advance,
Nisarg Shah


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2010)

Type in terminal 
*sudo umount /nisarg*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 5, 2010)

Did you mount that partition by entry at /etc/fstab or by sudo mount command? In either case the Disk Utility is powerless (AFAIK) to unmount that partition.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Nov 14, 2010)

simplest method :- 
>open terminal and type "sudo nautilus" and nautilus will open as root. Then click the mounter drives and unmount 
a bit complex one :-
you have to edit /etc/fstab. for that, open the terminal and type
"sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
and delete the line that contains '/nisarg' and save it. Restart the computer and you can mount it again from Nautilus any time you want in future.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 15, 2010)

The above solutions are all fine and i want to add one more considering you want to mount/unmount dirives using normal users.

Edit /etc/fstab file with root privelege and edit the line and add *user* as one of the options.
How to edit and understand /etc/fstab


----------



## nisargshah95 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, I've got it!


----------



## celldweller1591 (Nov 19, 2010)

so, now the thread can be closed !


----------



## nisargshah95 (Nov 20, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> so, now the thread can be closed !



Yup...


----------

